# Steve Jobs



## bvibert (Oct 5, 2011)

Steve Jobs has passed away

http://www.apple.com/

http://gizmodo.com/5838847/

RIP


----------



## wa-loaf (Oct 5, 2011)

Serious bummer.


----------



## roark (Oct 5, 2011)

As much as I'm not a fan of the products he was truly one of the most impressive people of recent history.


----------



## Nick (Oct 5, 2011)

Wow.... that's enormous news in the tech world. Not a huge Apple fan, but he is inspirational for the business acumen and his personality. So unfortunate, he was a real young guy. He is leaving behind quite a legacy. 

Sent from my Transformer TF101 using Tapatalk


----------



## skiahman (Oct 5, 2011)

The role he had in changing the way people play, learn, live. Really amazing.


----------



## ZYDECORICH (Oct 6, 2011)

I think the impact he had on this world is still not fully realized. I have only used Mac products since they were introduced, given the choice. Nothing has come close in my eyes as far as creativity, substance, and ease in which to work with on both a personal and professional level.


----------



## wa-loaf (Oct 6, 2011)

So there's probably 1-2 years of his influence built into the product stream. After that I worry about what will happen to Apple.


----------



## TheBEast (Oct 6, 2011)

A true visionary.  Very sad to hear he's left us.  RIP and thoughts are with his family and the Apple family.


----------



## Trekchick (Oct 8, 2011)

wa-loaf said:


> So there's probably 1-2 years of his influence built into the product stream. After that I worry about what will happen to Apple.


I could be wrong, but I think that he spent enough time surrounding himself with people who shared his vision.  That may build a future for Apple that will carry them for some time.

He seemed to be as good of a man as he was a visionary.  THAT is the mark he'll leave in my world.


----------



## Glenn (Oct 8, 2011)

Sad news; much too young. The outpouring is amazing. You never see this for a company CEO.


----------



## bigbog (Oct 10, 2011)

The guy, to my knowledge at the time, was more credit-card friendly in marketing of software components than some people with last names beginning with "G".


----------



## marcski (Oct 10, 2011)

I heard he says that LSD was one of the 2 or 3 most important things to happen to him in his life.  Talk about thinking out of the box!  

He was certainly a visionary and a great entrepreneur.  I also heard that one of the reasons he finally agreed to have an authorized biography written was that he said he wanted his kids to know him, since he wasn't always around when they were growing up since he was working so much.  Now, IMHO, that is really a sad thing...how much is money worth?


----------



## wa-loaf (Oct 10, 2011)

marcski said:


> I also heard that one of the reasons he finally agreed to have an authorized biography written was that he said he wanted his kids to know him, since he wasn't always around when they were growing up since he was working so much.  Now, IMHO, that is really a sad thing...how much is money worth?



I don't think it was about money for him, he was super driven to succeed and make great stuff. The money is a by product of that, it's still sad to be so driven that you miss out on family. But I suppose that's why we are not billionaires.


----------



## marcski (Oct 10, 2011)

wa-loaf said:


> I don't think it was about money for him, he was super driven to succeed and make great stuff. The money is a by product of that, it's still sad to be so driven that you miss out on family. But I suppose that's why we are not billionaires.



Yes, my thought was that it was sad that he missed out on his kids and family.  

And, no, we're not billionaires, but we have close relationships with our children and get to ski as often as we can!   Think snow, my friend!


----------



## Glenn (Oct 17, 2011)

Business week put out an entire issue on Jobs: http://www.subtraction.com/2011/10/11/bloomberg-businessweeks-steve-jobs-issue 

I've made it about halfway through; it's really interesting. He was quite an interesting guy. I know there's a bit of a halo around him now that he's passed; but he certainly had his flaws. I mean, we all do.


----------



## ctenidae (Oct 17, 2011)

Glenn said:


> Business week put out an entire issue on Jobs: http://www.subtraction.com/2011/10/11/bloomberg-businessweeks-steve-jobs-issue
> 
> I've made it about halfway through; it's really interesting. He was quite an interesting guy. I know there's a bit of a halo around him now that he's passed; but he certainly had his flaws. I mean, we all do.



Wired did, too- I made it through about 1/2 the first article. Interesting, sure, and he was ceertianly an important character, but I'm having a certain amount of difficulty getting over my base level apathy and starting to care.


----------



## bvibert (Oct 17, 2011)

The father of the C programming language and UNIX died last week, no one seems to care about him.

http://techcrunch.com/2011/10/13/father-of-c-and-unix-dennis-ritchie-passes-away-at-age-70/

Without his contributions none of what Steve Jobs (or just about anyone else in the computing world) did would have been possible.


----------



## wa-loaf (Oct 17, 2011)

Glenn said:


> He was quite an interesting guy. I know there's a bit of a halo around him now that he's passed; but he certainly had his flaws. I mean, we all do.



He could be a real bastard swearing at people and firing them on the spot in the elevator and stuff.


----------



## ctenidae (Oct 17, 2011)

bvibert said:


> The father of the C programming language and UNIX died last week, no one seems to care about him.
> 
> http://techcrunch.com/2011/10/13/father-of-c-and-unix-dennis-ritchie-passes-away-at-age-70/
> 
> Without his contributions none of what Steve Jobs (or just about anyone else in the computing world) did would have been possible.



Uh-oh, who's the 3rd? The guy who wrote FORTRAN is already dead.


----------



## bvibert (Oct 17, 2011)

ctenidae said:


> Uh-oh, who's the 3rd? The guy who wrote FORTRAN is already dead.



If only we had a window into the future..


----------



## Glenn (Oct 17, 2011)

bvibert said:


> The father of the C programming language and UNIX died last week, no one seems to care about him.
> 
> http://techcrunch.com/2011/10/13/father-of-c-and-unix-dennis-ritchie-passes-away-at-age-70/
> 
> Without his contributions none of what Steve Jobs (or just about anyone else in the computing world) did would have been possible.



I saw that too. Much less of a "celebrity"; hence not much news on it.


----------



## wa-loaf (Oct 18, 2011)

ctenidae said:


> Uh-oh, who's the 3rd? The guy who wrote FORTRAN is already dead.



Does this guy count? http://www.boston.com/news/local/ma...io_systems_pioneer_villchur_dies_at_94_in_ny/


----------



## ctenidae (Oct 19, 2011)

wa-loaf said:


> Does this guy count? http://www.boston.com/news/local/ma...io_systems_pioneer_villchur_dies_at_94_in_ny/



Maybe barely. Seems like a really cool guy, though.


----------



## Puck it (Oct 19, 2011)

Jobs was a great business and marketing genius.  IMHO, not a great engineering genius though.


----------



## wa-loaf (Oct 19, 2011)

Puck it said:


> Jobs was a great business and marketing genius.  IMHO, not a great engineering genius though.



No, what he did is take the complicated crap that engineers put together and distilled it into a well functioning and easy to use product that non-engineers could use and enjoy. Might not be engineering, but it's a lot more than just business and marketing.


----------



## Puck it (Oct 19, 2011)

wa-loaf said:


> No, what he did is take the complicated crap that engineers put together and distilled it into a well functioning and easy to use product that non-engineers could use and enjoy. Might not be engineering, but it's a lot more than just business and marketing.


 
No, it is not, but that is my opinion.


----------



## wa-loaf (Oct 19, 2011)

Puck it said:


> No, it is not, but that is my opinion.



It's user experience design. Something most engineers lack.


----------



## bigbog (Oct 23, 2011)

bvibert said:


> The father of the C programming language and UNIX died last week, no one seems to care about him.
> http://techcrunch.com/2011/10/13/father-of-c-and-unix-dennis-ritchie-passes-away-at-age-70/
> Without his contributions none of what Steve Jobs (or just about anyone else in the computing world) did would have been possible.



I've often found that the media has a tough time documenting "progress" in the way it actually happens...   Even the good documentaries eventually leave out valuable contributions that were major technical hurdles(at the time)........


----------



## o3jeff (Oct 27, 2011)

Did anyone go out and get the Steve Jobs book yet?


----------



## drjeff (Oct 27, 2011)

o3jeff said:


> Did anyone go out and get the Steve Jobs book yet?



Just picked it up last night.  Made it through the 1st chapter before I fell asleep.  Too early to give an opinion on it yet


----------



## wa-loaf (Oct 27, 2011)

o3jeff said:


> Did anyone go out and get the Steve Jobs book yet?



Don't need to. The press seems to be telling us about all the good parts.


----------



## SkiDork (Oct 27, 2011)

all the mega superstars in the tech industry were not the highest echelon techies.  Jobs, Gates etc.  These guys have a different skill set, some of which is implementing a vision, being able to get others to buy into it (by whatever means) etc.


----------



## Edd (May 23, 2012)

o3jeff said:


> Did anyone go out and get the Steve Jobs book yet?



I dowloaded it (on my Touchpad..HA!) months ago and started devouring it recently.  I used a Kindle app to buy it so eventually I started reading it on my iPhone so I read a few pages whenever I had a minute.

Damn good book.  So much I didn't know about him, especially how he was still so involved with Pixar and Apple at the same time.  At one point or another he seemed to cross paths with every powerful CEO, celebrity, or world leader.

Highly recommend this book.


----------

